# Grouse



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

hey Guys Where i am we only have 2 kinds of grouse spruce and ruffed i was wonderin what other kinds there are around the north america can you guys tell me what kinda you have were you are?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sharptails and Ruffs here in ND with a few Sage Grouse and some Prarie Chickens in a few places.


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Sharpies and prairie chickens in Nebraska. Never hunted a "real grouse" lol


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

i forgot about one breed its a cross between the spruce and the ruffed!


----------



## jlunseth (May 7, 2005)

There are eight or nine, depending on how you count them. Ruffed grouse, spruce grouse, sharptail grouse, sage grouse, greater prairie chicken, lesser prairie chicken, blue grouse, and then there are two species of ptarmigan, which are also a grouse. They are the willow and the white-tailed ptarmigan. A few people have made the odyssey to shoot all of them. Lesser prairie chicken, as I understand it, are the hardest to find a place to hunt.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

ya Id like to hunt some different ones someday! but i would have to go away for that!


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Jeez, ya forgot Rock ptarmigan!!


----------

